# Micro flat speaker wire to connect speakers to A/V receiver



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

I am seriously considering the use of micro flat speaker wire to connect some speakers to my A/V receiver. I am currently seriously considering using the micro flat speaker wire from Acoustic Research show on this link: 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=099-059

I may try to run it behind the base molding since I think we will probably replace the carpet with tile of some type.

Does any one have any experience with this micro flat speaker wire? If so, do you recommend it or do you recommend not using it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There should be no issue using this for speaker wire. Flat or round as long as the awg is large enough you will be fine.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you put it behind baseboard, be VERY careful not to nail through it.

My only concern is that they don't list the gauge in the listing. It may be horribly resistive for longer runs (like 16 gauge or smaller), which would limit your power output to the speakers.

However, it is a decent idea for retro-fit installations. 

If you are going to pull the baseboards anyway, you can always trim back the bottom 1/2" or so of drywall and squeeze a normal speaker cable into that space. Again, be VERY careful when renailing.

best of luck.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> If you put it behind baseboard, be VERY careful not to nail through it.
> 
> My only concern is that they don't list the gauge in the listing. It may be horribly resistive for longer runs (like 16 gauge or smaller), which would limit your power output to the speakers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reminder concerning nailing through it. 

I am guessing I will have a run of approximately 40 feet to each speaker. The listing rates the cable as 1350 watt power rating.

The A/V receiver I have is the Onkyo SR806. Per the manual, the amplifier is rated 130 watts per channel @ 8 ohms; 180 watts per channel @ 6 ohms.

Any idea if this wire will be suitable for my use?

Thank you.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As this is being used for your surround channels that wire will be more than sufficient (for your mains I would go heaver). By looking at the picture I would guess that wire is equivalent to 16 awg wire so you'll be fine.


----------



## ncaabbfan (Jan 22, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> As this is being used for your surround channels that wire will be more than sufficient (for your mains I would go heaver). By looking at the picture I would guess that wire is equivalent to 16 awg wire so you'll be fine.


Thank you very much!! Yes, this will be to hook up the surround channels.


----------

